# [SOLUCIONADO]Musescore sin reproductor.

## negrolder

Hola.

Tuve que hacer unas partituras y me tuve que someter a una inestable versión de Musescore en mi equipo con ubuntu 10.04. Aunque se caía muchísimas veces por hora logré, no sin golpear la mesa más de una vez, hacer la dichosa partitura.

Para que no me volviera a pasar decidí instalar Musescore en mi laptop con Gentoo. Además del problema de las gd, que siempre debo hacer los ebuilds "a mano", no tuve mayor problema.

Al abrir musescore cargó la flamante nueva interfaz de la versión 1.1 la cual pareciera ser más estable que su predecesora 0.9.

Pero el problema es que aunque ya lo configuré como es debido, al darle play a la partitura, se queda pegada la gráfica en la primera nota sin emitir sonido alguno y no avanza por la partitura. Tampoco suena al seleccionar notas o al insertar notas (cosas que la versión anterior sí hace).

¿Habrá que instalar algo aparte, como soundfonts o algo similar? Soy menos que amateur y prácticamente dependo de escuchar lo que escribo ya que hago partituras originales solamente.

Gracias.Last edited by negrolder on Sat Feb 11, 2012 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea de donde puede estar el problema, me acabo de enterar de la existencia de este software.

He mirado en el ebuild del software y (aparentemente) depende jack, que por lo que tengo entenido requiere una puesta a punto en gentoo.

Por si los tiros van por ahí, échale un vistazo a esto :

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Music_studio

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/JACK

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## negrolder

Gracias gringo.

Lo de JACK ya lo tengo cubierto, de hecho hoy por hoy es algo que ya no me da problemas.

Tal parece que la versión 1.1 no es tan funcional como la 9.04. Estuve hasta tarde jugando con Musescore y a veces sonaba, a veces no. Es cierto que no se cierra como en ubuntu, pero me sirve menos.

Igual gracias.

----------

## negrolder

Voy a intentar compilando musescore con todas las opciones a ver si eso ayuda a estabilizarla. Por medio de ppa instalé la versión 1.1 en mi ubuntu y anda espectacular.

----------

## negrolder

Me faltaba hacer el etc-update (daaaaaaaaaaaa!), lo hice y musescore empezó a funcionar dentro de lo normal. (igual tiene sus caídas, sin embargo, para ser un programa que te lo regalan, encuentro que es buenísimo).

Gracias igual.

----------

## Latinvs

Por si quieres probar a ver si este no se te cuelga te dejo aquí algo sobre Frescobaldi, por si no lo conoces:

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Frescobaldi?content=95853

----------

## negrolder

Muchas gracias, le voy a dar una vuelta por si acaso. Lilypond no me compila en gentoo aún no sé por qué, pero mi laptop está fallando y por ahora tendré que desarmarlo y ver qué le pasa. Se sobre calienta cuando juego Angry Birds en Chromium. Está bien que tenga bien optimizado el procesador pero me parece una exageración. Además Musescore sigue fallando, fue una coincidencia que se "areglara" después del etc-update.

Salu2.

----------

## Latinvs

En general para ver los fallos de las compilaciones buscar "error" en el archivo /var/tmp/portage/categoría/paquete_que_esté_fallando/temp/build.log suele dar alguna pista, sobre todo no tanto en la misma línea que contiene "error" sino en las anteriores.

Si te gusta Musescore úsalo, pero como dices que de vez en cuando se cuelga, y no creo que dé mucho gusto que tras varias horas trabajando en una pieza todo el trabajo se vaya al carajo. No sé si Frescobaldi funciona mejor, la verdad, pero bueno, quizá sea más estable, quizá no. Si quieres algo más "potente" siempre tienes Rosegarden, aunque yo no he conseguido jamás hacerlo funcionar en Gentoo, :-/.

----------

## negrolder

Gracias y sobre rosegarden: Como secuenciador es un tanque, es robusto intuitivo y fácil de usar, pero hay que ver que el editor de partituras es un asco.

----------

